# Coupon for free sample of Heinz Soup



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2012)

http://ithastobeheinz.ie/products/6...&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=Squeeze&Stir

Free coupon emailed to you for a sample of Heinz Squeeze & Stir Soup


----------



## pudds (3 Feb 2012)

tnks just ordered.....every little helps


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Feb 2012)

thanks


----------



## Smashbox (4 Feb 2012)

pudds said:


> tnks just ordered.....every little helps



Exactly!


----------



## Darthvadar (4 Feb 2012)

Thank you, Smashbox.

Have ordered several of the goodies you've brought to our attention.

Appreciate you taking the time to let us know.

Darth.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Feb 2012)

Thanks Darth..

Glad they have helped 

Only fair I post here when originally I asked Brendan if we could have such a forum. I had a little break but am back now!


----------



## Sandals (4 Feb 2012)

Got the minestrone one few weeks back as part of dunnes stores clubcard, YUK, more tomato or red pepper flavour, very disappointing, didn't even have more than three spoons of it.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Feb 2012)

I have tried the tomato and basil flavour and it was quite nice. Nothing beats home made but when you are in a hurry, these are handy.. especially when free!


----------



## becky (4 Feb 2012)

Cully ad Scully veg soup is devine.  I've tried the chicken and veg and it was only okay.  Watch out for the same shape tub in supervalue and dunnes which seem to be the same product but 50 - 60 c cheaper.


----------



## Sandals (6 Feb 2012)

Just in case the coupon expires in under 48 hours....mine did as went into junk mail....


----------

